# Mendelssohn - MWV O 2 - Piano Concerto No. 0 in A Minor



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Here below the first piano concerto written by Mendelssohn. How do you rate this piece?

I've bought new headphones with more low frequencies, so I can now hear the bassline of classical music. 

00:00 Allegro 
14:03 Adagio 
23:50 Finale Allegro ma non troppo


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I like this piece and generally enjoy young/early Mendelssohn. Anyone that likes this piece should also hear his youthful Concerto for Piano and Violin in stormy D minor. There are 4-5 good versions including this one from Suzanne Lautenbacher and Marylène Dosse


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I voted excellent. It's as good as the two canonical Mendelssohn piano concertos. The slow movement is sublime.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Excellent, love the piece, spin it later .


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

I agree. This piece is excellent.


----------

